# A short piece for piano



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I wrote this piece for piano, and haven't found a title, except for "a nighttime stroll"

Can y'all check it out and tell me what you think, what needs to be changed, etc.?

http://www.8notes.com/members/4846.asp?ftype=midi


----------



## Celloman

Hey, I listened to your piece. Rhythmically, I thought it was very engaging. You had a solid rhythmic accompaniment that drove the music along. In a couple places, I heard a "two against three" relationship, eg., duplets in the left hand and triplets in the right.
As for changes, I suppose it would be useful to study examples of piano music by the masters to learn about proper voicing. For example, use large intervals while you're in the lower octaves and smaller intervals while you're in the higher ones. Also, use the root chord instead of the inversion when you're at an important point in the music, such as a final cadence.
All comments withstanding, I really enjoyed your piece. Keep up the good work!


----------

